
Israel and Palestine: Co-operation in the ether - mblakele
http://www.economist.com/world/mideast-africa/displaystory.cfm?story_id=14098321
======
chaosmachine
<http://www.g.ho.st/home/Screenshots.jsp>

The article makes it sound like Dropbox, but from what I can tell, it's more
like YouOS, the defunct Y Combinator startup:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YouOS>

~~~
Ennis
Was YouOS flash based as well? I tried this out and it's fairly impressive.
But there was some lag in using it which I suspect is because of all the
Flash.

------
Ennis
Wow! This is a fantastic service. I can't believe it's free. The 15GB alone
should cost me at least 5$ a month. I hope they keep it free and look for more
distribution deals ala the Opera browser model. They can make a ton of money.
They're well financed (Benchmark Capital) so they actually have a chance to
pull this off.

------
yousefghandour
G.ho.st, as most startups are facing a major challenge nowadays. I wish that
G.ho.st will make it, even if i was the software architect in G.ho.st and the
one who built the RND, i have debates as which model is better: Google model
offering services through out the browser, or G.ho.st model offering services
within one browser instance!

~~~
yousefghandour
[http://blog.yousefgh.com/2009/03/moving-online-with-your-
dat...](http://blog.yousefgh.com/2009/03/moving-online-with-your-data-
and.html)

